# ἐσθλός: ετυμολογία



## Zazula (May 19, 2016)

Ένα από τα ερωτήματα στα φετινά θέματα των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών αφορούσε την ετυμολογία της λ. *ἐσθλός*.
Η Πύλη δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστική: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/ancient_greek/tools/lexicon/lemma.html?id=102
Ο Beekes δίνει τη λέξη αγνώστου ετύμου:



Πώς μπορεί επομένως να πέφτει στην πανελλήνιες ένα τόσο αβέβαιο και διαφιλονικούμενο θέμα;

Η απάντηση είναι ότι, απλούστατα, δεν έχει σημασία ποια είναι η επιστημονική απάντηση — εφόσον είναι διαδεδομένη μια αντεπιστημονική ελληνομανής εκδοχή (αρκεί να γκουγκλίσετε _εσθλός ετυμολογία_ και θα το διαπιστώσετε και μόνοι σας).

Σχετική ανάλυση του θέματος θα δείτε στο άρθρο «Εσθλός που μας χρειάζεται», ή «η επιστημοσύνη των Πανελλαδικών».


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2016)

Πρόσφατα πάλι συζητούσα με κάνα-δυο γνωστούς για τη διδασκαλία της αρχαίας ελληνικής και πώς ενισχύει τη γνώση και χρήση της νεοελληνικής. Την επόμενη φορά θα έχω και ένα ματσούκι που θα γράφει «εσθλός» να τους βαράω.


----------

